# Biken in den Vogesen/im Elsass



## bikerscheich (9. Mai 2008)

Hallo leute!

keine ahnung, ob ich hier richtig bin, aber das scheint zumindest das regionalforum zu sein, das den vogesen bzw. dem elsass am nächsten liegt...

ich möchte kurzfristig morgen für ein paar tage in die vogesen zum biken gehen - voraussichtlich in die region col de la schlucht, munster, col du bonhomme usw.
allerdings bin ich da noch nicht festgelegt. wenn also jemand ne andere empfehlung hat, lasst es mich wissen!

folgende fragen hab ich:
- kennt jemand eine günstige und möglichst gemütliche herberge in der gegend? oder einen passablen campingplatz? meine ansprüche sind wirklich minimal...
- welche karte würdet ihr empfehlen? kennt ihr evtl. nen guten bikeführer für die gegend?

und wie gesagt: falls mir jemand eine ganz andere ecke wärmstens empfehlen möchte - nur zu!


besten dank schonmal an alle!
grüße,
andi


----------



## Maui (10. Mai 2008)

hier rockts.
www.lacblanc-bikepark.com

vs Maui


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AdmiralSnyder (10. Mai 2008)

bikerscheich schrieb:


> Hallo leute!
> 
> keine ahnung, ob ich hier richtig bin, aber das scheint zumindest das regionalforum zu sein, das den vogesen bzw. dem elsass am nächsten liegt...
> 
> ...


Wir waren schon zweimal am Col de la Schlucht wandern und hatten in der Auberge du Schantzwasen übernachtet.
Die kann ich empfehlen.

Weiter nördlich, am Champ du Feu und am Donon gibt es auch nette Ecken,
da kenne ich allerdings keine Möglichkeit zum Übernachten.


----------



## Optimizer (12. Mai 2008)

Frag mal im Karlsruheforum... da fahren einige regelmäßig im Elsass.


----------



## popeye_mzg (12. Mai 2008)

bikerscheich schrieb:


> Hallo leute!
> 
> keine ahnung, ob ich hier richtig bin, aber das scheint zumindest das regionalforum zu sein, das den vogesen bzw. dem elsass am nächsten liegt...
> ich möchte kurzfristig morgen für ein paar tage in die vogesen zum biken gehen - voraussichtlich in die region col de la schlucht, munster, col du bonhomme usw.
> ...





Optimizer schrieb:


> Frag mal im Karlsruheforum... da fahren einige regelmäßig im Elsass.



Wird er kaum noch gelesen haben


----------



## mr-Lambo (16. Mai 2008)

Warst Du in den Vogesen? Ich war Pfingsten dort.

Wie ist es am Col de la Schlucht?

Ich kenne einen 1000 HM Downhill-Trail dort. Das geilste wo gibt!


----------



## Rockyman (18. Mai 2008)

mr-Lambo schrieb:


> Warst Du in den Vogesen? Ich war Pfingsten dort.
> 
> Wie ist es am Col de la Schlucht?
> 
> Ich kenne einen 1000 HM Downhill-Trail dort. Das geilste wo gibt!



... das klingt doch super. Könntest du mir das etwas genauer beschreiben?

Gruss,  Rocky


----------



## mr-Lambo (20. Mai 2008)

Grand-Ballon: Rot-weiß-roter Trail zur Auberge du Haag. Dann weiter bergab bis der Rot-weiss-rote Trail nach rechts scharf abbiegt. Dann immer dem gelben Rechteck folgen. nach ein paar hundert Metern zweigt das erste Trailstück scharf nach links oben ab. Der Trail ist dort flowig. Er stößt auf den Weg zurück. Es geht eine Weile ruppig und schnell auf dem Weg entlang, bis der Weg schließlich wieder in den Trail übergeht. Irgendwann kreuzt man die Strasse nach St. Amarin. Hier Vorsicht! Dann geht es weiter bis sich der Trail gabelt. einmal in Richtung Moosch und einmal in Richtung St. Amarin. Es gibt 2-3 weitere Trails in der Gegend die ich bisher nur bergauf gefahren bin. Die Suche lohnt sich. Ich empfehle V/H 150 mm Federweg.


----------



## bikerscheich (20. Mai 2008)

Hi Leute!

Ich war Pfingsten in den Vogesen, und zwar im Gebiet westlich vom Col de la Schlucht. übernachtet haben wir aufm camping in gerardmer direkt am see - das hat gepasst, solang das wetter mitspielte.
Toll ist, dass es dort ausgeschilderte routen gibt - allerdings sind die fahrtechnisch teilweise nicht besonders anspruchsvoll, landschaftlich dafür aber umso schöner! aber mit ein bisschen fantasie kann man da auch richtig nette trails finden, wenn man ein bisschen von den vorgegebenen routen abweicht.

jedenfalls ist die gegend absolut zu empfehlen! das nächste mal werd ich wohl auch oben richtung route des cretes fahren und da ein bisschen rumbiken.

achja, besten dank noch für eure tipps!


----------



## BiMa (23. Mai 2008)

Hallo,

wie wärs denn damit?


http://patrick.agrain.free.fr/



Gruß


BiMa


----------

